# Compliance Manager position in Pittsburgh, PA.



## orazzals (Aug 8, 2012)

I was asked to post a job opening

We have been retained for a new high-paying, Compliance Manager position in Pittsburgh, PA.  The organization has flexible experience parameters (see below) for the candidates they would like to see.  The employer is interviewing now so if you would email the posting out to the local AAPC chapter members for their consideration I'm sure they would appreciate it.

Once again thank you for your help.

"Specializing in the Recruitment of Healthcare Coding, Auditing, & Compliance Professionals throughout the United States"

Robert Wombacher
Medical Recruiting Director
Bergan Newport Corporation
919-363-0225


Physician Compliance Manager

Position: Physician Compliance Manager (new position)

Organization:  Large multi-specialty Physician Group

Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Duties:  This “hands-on” individual will coordinate the education & training of coders, physicians, and other staff.  The ability to present audit results and interact with physicians and upper management is essential.  Monitoring compliance in relation to internal performance & external regulatory requirements is part of this role. Coordinate the research of Compliance issues. 

Experience Desired:  CPC, CCS-P, or related credentials; 2-5 years+ Management experience in Physician Compliance auditing, & education plus excellent training and presentation skills.

*Will consider*:
1.     Experienced Physician Coding Manager from a large physician group ( multi-specialty ideally)
2.     Experienced Physician Compliance Auditor who functions in a Sr. role on staff and is ready for the next step up into management;

Compensation & Benefits:  $80k-$95K including paid time off, relocation allowance, & healthcare benefits are just part of the comprehensive benefits package offered by the organization


To apply for this or any of our Coding, Auditing, or Compliance positions please contact:

Robert Wombacher
Medical Recruiting Director
Bergan Newport Corp. Executive Recruiting Firm
Phone: 919-363-0225
1-800-894-4186
bnewport@nc.rr.com
P.O. Box 1663
Apex, NC 27502-3663

“Placing Coding, Auditing, & Compliance Professionals across the United States”


----------

